# Rush at Sarnia Bayfest



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Geddy summed it up best at the end of Moving Pictures segment, " Well that was epic" !
Rush are truly amazing. They sounded absolutely fantastic; Geddy's voice soared, Alex's guitars mesmerized and Neil was simply the best drummer on the planet. Throw in a cool breeze as sunset changed to night and it was perfect. Toronto you're in for treat, anybody who is sitting on the fence, get off and get inside.


----------

